# saintly's big ask!



## Mark Evans (5 Jun 2010)

To try and replicate thunder and lighting inn an aquascape!

i've been sat( slightly pished) thinking about it, whilst thunder and lighting was happening. what would you do to replicate it? and how?

  8)


----------



## El Duderino (6 Jun 2010)

_Slightly_ pished?


----------



## Nelson (6 Jun 2010)

get an old tube that keeps flickering on and off   .
and buy your son a drum kit   .


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jun 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> get an old tube that keeps flickering on and off  .
> and buy your son a drum kit  .



 yeah.

What i mean is, more along the lines of 'impression' how would you express it in an aquascape to give the sense of lighting and thunder. 

scapes like 'summer breeze' there's no real wind but did the scaper try to show the sense of wind in the scape?

I want to start thinking more along the lines as an 'artist' rather than a 'scientist'


----------



## Nelson (6 Jun 2010)

was only joking   .
i knew what you meant.just a bit beyond my brains capabilities.it doesn't function too well   .


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jun 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> it doesn't function too well  .



mine didnt last night   



			
				El Duderino said:
			
		

> Slightly pished?



I certainly was!   

how I managed to find the keyboard, I'll never know! let alone the correct part of the forum, or even the right forum for that matter.

 it'd come across strange if I posted this on knitters weekly!


----------



## chump54 (6 Jun 2010)

are there any dark/black aquatic plants? 
I was out on the allotment last night before the rain and watched the big black clouds roll in. so maybe some sort of dark overhanging bush of stems with something small/insignificant going on under it.

Chris


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jun 2010)

Arcadia's latest light unit can be programmed to simulate lightning.


----------



## Gill (6 Jun 2010)

For the Storm:
Multiple Powerheads facing different directions to move the planting in the way a storm does. 
Suppose would work best with stem plants and Hair Grass.


----------



## murph (6 Jun 2010)

I've seen led lights on eBay that replicate lightning storms, look really good but I can't make head nor taail if led lighting.

If I find the link I'll post it up.


----------



## mattyc (7 Jun 2010)

get a strobe light!! that is the lighting sorted, and black water to simulate the storm. plant with tall tree like plants and give a good current to make the plants sway.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (7 Jun 2010)

i have seen a setup where they do this, i will try find the link...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (7 Jun 2010)

using the profilux controller

and another one


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (11 Jun 2010)

Depends if you are trying to capture "the spirit of a storm" as an aquascape, or actually what an aquatic habitat would be like during a storm?

The former is beyond me (I'm just happy if stuff in my tank stays alive), but for the latter I'd say you need a drip plate above the surface of the water to simulate the rain, very subdued lighting, and as mentioned maybe some sort of LED to simulate the lightening...

Not sure that if you had this cycle on all of the time you'd have epileptic fish, so maybe only run a "storm cycle" now and again for effect...


----------



## Garuf (11 Jun 2010)

What about doing it like a reverse shadow box? Cut out a lightening shape from a stout bit of card then mount another peice of card between it with a gap down the middle, strobe at the top and away you do.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jun 2010)

Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> Depends if you are trying to capture "the spirit of a storm" as an aquascape



thats what i'm thinking   

maybe a school of platinum tetras to represent the lighting?....things like that.

I think it could only be represented properly with the 'final' image.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Jun 2010)

Cool idea.... Gives me an idea......... Where's the bottle opener?? Lol

be interesting to see. Garufs idea sounds the most plawsable at the moment.


----------



## Robert1979b (1 Jul 2010)

What about looking at the breaking of the storm. Darker plants arreanged with a bright area where the 'sun' is emerging. This could be highlighted using bright green plants in this area with dark green or darker red plants either side.  Uneaven lighting. 

Using the Amano nature as you inspiration this type of landscape prahaps?

http://thetbjoshuafanclub.files.wordpre ... _storm.jpg


----------

